

Google to start charging companies for listings  - danso
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/fa18bce4-ab67-11e1-a2ed-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1whtjvBgP

======
zengr
ft.com forces to register. BBC link:
<http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18295884>

------
aspratley
If you go to the site via Google you don't get the paywall:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Google+to+start+charging+c...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Google+to+start+charging+companies+for+listings)

